# set-up and culturing of firebrats???



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

need help on the set-up and culturing of firebrats. Been trying to vary up my feeders so i bought a couple cultures ( not here yet) for my terribillis etc. would like to know how those of you that do culture them.....how you do it and what is required. 

Thanks


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Maybe this will be helpful.

Firebrats (Thermobia domestica) - Caudata.org Newt and Salamander Forum


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

you'd think i'd be familiar with heat cables as i have a lot of feedersw but im so used to heat lamps. can you share how they work for a blonde here  

and is cotton wool a cotton ball LOL!!!!


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

can't help with the cotton wool, but heat cable is a long thin cord about 1/4''
thick. Its coated and sealed and has a wall plug at one end. the entire cable heats up and I think I checked mine a few years ago at 145 deg. You can wrap it in and out of a shelving unit to give a higher ambient temp. works great for heating roach bins on a rack 

try TCR - I think they have some on hand


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ahhh thanks eric!! i think cotton wool is another term for the common cotton ball LOL i googled it and it looked like it  

how much you think TCR heat cable is? and im assuming a thermostat which i have is a good idea for this. i do have the stryo containers of course and eggcrate etc


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

We have a few colonies. We keep them in 5 qt. sterilites above the lights. Feed fish food and every now and then throw in some insect watering gel. They do not need the cotton balls to breed as has been reported as ours bred with just fish food and egg flats.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

awesome josh.
ok so 5 qt sterilte bins. keep the tops on it? 
and no water cup? just insect gel in a petri dish would do? 
do they use the insect gel or is it just for humidity

you say above lights. should i put a heat pad under the bin for them? and i am assuming they fare better in the dark? 

sounds much easier than making a big breeding thingy for them!


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

Heat pad works too (just more green to use heat we already produce). Lid is necessarily a must as they can't climb out, but I have killed a spider that was in one of the cultures, so a lid is probably a good idea.

I add one cube every once a while just in case they need to drink. They are in our frog room which maintains about 60% humidity.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

joshsfrogs said:


> Heat pad works too (just more green to use heat we already produce). Lid is necessarily a must as they can't climb out, but I have killed a spider that was in one of the cultures, so a lid is probably a good idea.
> 
> I add one cube every once a while just in case they need to drink. They are in our frog room which maintains about 60% humidity.


ok. cool. yeah i keep the feeder insects upstairs. may just add a small heatpad to the side of the bin. its cool you need a coat in my house since i am 6 months preggo and the temps are in the 60's with the a/c i have on...not so green when im expecting  

awesome will do thanks josh. glad its not too hard. I may have to up humidity just a bit since they wont be in frog room but we will see


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

You can add a jar or bottle with a panty hose on it to the container. Easy to refill, no drowning firebrats and you don't have to do it as often.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

how big are firebrats? can you feed them to pumilio?


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

they are smaller than say an orange isopod but adults are bigger as in tinc edible or terribillis edible. id say the babies yes can be fed to pumilio but i havent had any babies to say one way or another. i have various sizes and some pretty small like the wet wood termite nymphs? they take a long time to culture but i hear if you get it down right over a 6 month period and sustain the culture that they are a very good food to add into the diet. possibly someone who has seen the babies etc can chime in here a bit more


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

here is some size info i found on the internet

Silverfish and Firebrat Management Guidelines--UC IPM


----------



## Suzanne (Dec 28, 2008)

Babies are about the size of a large springtail. You can collect the babiest very easy by putting the cotton balls / wool in a separate container. Some babies will already be in there, and others will hatch from the egg during the week.


----------

